# Ibis in the Philippines



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share some info on Ibis bikes in the Philippines. We've had Mojos hitting the trails in the Philippines since last year.

And we expect the SLs to get in very soon.

Will be posting some more pictures of the Mojos running here in the Philippines.

Goyo


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

*Looking GOOD goyo*

Are those FSA carbon cranks?


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

Yup!

The bike has I9 wheels on it. The owner's next upgrade will be the red links.


----------



## _dw (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice, its so clean! Mine is covered with mud, snow, and sand right now..


----------



## Primerib (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice and Sweeeet!:thumbsup: Now put some mud on that ride...


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:

View attachment 340073


My 24.04 lbs nude carbon been combing nitty-grittiness of Philippine all-mountain trails for some four weeks now. 
6 nicks plus 4 minor scratches later, I took immediate measures to protect the frame with surface guard 
polyurethane film in high wear areas.


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:

View attachment 340073


My 24.04 lbs nude carbon been combing nitty-grittiness of Philippine all-mountain trails for some four weeks now. 
6 nicks plus 4 minor scratches later, I took immediate measures to protect the frame with surface guard 
polyurethane film in high wear areas.


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:

View attachment 340073


My 24.04 lbs nude carbon been combing nitty-grittiness of Philippine all-mountain trails for some four weeks now. 
6 nicks plus 4 minor scratches later, I took immediate measures to protect the frame with surface guard 
polyurethane film in high wear areas.


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:

View attachment 340073


My 24.04 lbs nude carbon been combing nitty-grittiness of Philippine all-mountain trails for some four weeks now. 
6 nicks plus 4 minor scratches later, I took immediate measures to protect the frame with surface guard 
polyurethane film in high wear areas.


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:

View attachment 340073


My 24.04 lbs nude carbon been combing nitty-grittiness of Philippine all-mountain trails for some four weeks now. 
6 nicks plus 4 minor scratches later, I took immediate measures to protect the frame with surface guard 
polyurethane film in high wear areas.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Dude, whats up with the multiple postings.


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

Not intentional, I just think there might have been a problem with the internet connection.

It happens sometimes with some net providers here in the Philippines.


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

*Brian coming to the Philippines*

Guys, Brian will be coming to the Philippines next month for the Terry Larrazabal Bike Festival (www.tlbf.org).

Hell be racing in the 4X and DH events.

The TLBF is the first event listed in Brian's calendar.

We've lined up a couple of events for him.. and Ibis (of course) ... 

We'll also be launching the Ibis demo bikes during his visit to the Philippines.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

PaPiRock said:


> Here is one Mojo roaming freely...Goyo:thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 340073
> 
> ...


FYI: Tried clicking on that link.....doesn't work.


----------



## PaPiRock (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup. Nothing intentional guys.
Pissed hell out of me that I can't strut my Mojo though.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh okay, and I though Malaysia Streamyx sucks.

Anyway so its confirmed that Lopes is going to ride the Mojo for competition?


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

wheelhot said:


> Oh okay, and I though Malaysia Streamyx sucks.
> 
> Anyway so its confirmed that Lopes is going to ride the Mojo for competition?


Yup! He'll be joining the 4X and DH.

He'll bring two separate bikes.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Those 2 seperate bikes are going to be the Mojo?


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

wheelhot said:


> Those 2 seperate bikes are going to be the Mojo?


YUP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Will anyone of you guys attending the competition? We would love to see a video of Lopes riding his Mojo's


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

wheelhot said:


> Will anyone of you guys attending the competition? We would love to see a video of Lopes riding his Mojo's


We'll be coming out with a DVD of the whole festival.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

> We'll be coming out with a DVD of the whole festival.


So we must buy the DVD? Oh man, how much? and how?


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

wheelhot said:


> So we must buy the DVD? Oh man, how much? and how?


No need to..... We'll give it away for free.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool, thanks, how are we going to get it?


----------



## goyoyl (Aug 10, 2007)

We'll be coming out with an announcement after the festival in our website, www.tlbf.org, on how guys can get the DVD.

We can ship the DVDs to the US (North America) and Asia for free.


----------



## wheelhot (Jan 6, 2006)

Cool, but how did you guys manage to ship DVD's for free? to Asia and US.

Im living in Malaysia so I guess thats okay.

You guys heard of Kayuh Lasak or Penang International Mountain Bike Challenge?


----------

